# Davits - which one would you recommend?



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi All!

So its time to install davits...been waiting long enough and hoisting the dink via the gennaker halyard has become a pain in the behind. So I've been evaluating several sets of Davits. With spring sales in effect, a set I've had my eyes on just become a pretty good deal.

SO...here are my candidates. Which would you choose and why?

Kingston Anchors Removable Davits:
Price: $999 + shipping + handling ($1100 total)
Product info Here:

Forespar Nova Davit Lifts
$1400 all said and done (I have lots of gift certs to use out at a retailer of these davits) 
Product info HERE:I cant tell if these include backing plates...suspect they do.

Garhaur Davits
Product info HERE: 
$1150 (or so) all said and done direct from Garhauer - and they've offered to extend them/make them longer if I so wish for free. Thinking of getting the DD6.1

I'm leaning towards the Garhauer simply because I like the way they've treated me and my inquiries to date.

And before we go there...yes, I've contempated a full arch, but I'm already squatting on the stern a bit and the weight of an aluminum (cant afford stainless steel) would be over the top. I'd practically be doing keel wheelies...not to mention the expense of a full arch is out of reach.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Cannot comment on the above three choices. I have Kato Davits and would highly reccomend them though.

Brian


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Cannot comment on the above three choices. I have Kato Davits and would highly reccomend them though.
> 
> Brian


Quote I got was 30-40% more with only a 4-1 purchase. Kato offers 6-1 for $70 more. Also changing the lengths was $140 more too. They're also rated at 50 lbs (almost 15%) less than the other brands 

Kato makes great quality stuff, but in my opinion....*WAY* overpriced. They have a brand name and know it....they're not worth 40% more than Garhauer which is OEM equipment now on Catalina's, right?


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

Garhuer! I have them and love it. Make sure you get the second cross brace (they threw that in for free at the boat show). It really stiffens them up.

Also, I thought I was having an issue with one of the blocks. I talked to the rep at the strictly sail show and he tried to just give me a new set of blocks for free right there. I turned him down saying that I will just double check how I had my rigged... it was my fault. With customer service like that, they have a customer for life!

If I had to do it again, I would ask for 4:1 blocks. My dinghy is only 170 with motor and the extra line needed for the 6:1 is a bit much.


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

I also have the Garhauer, and really like them. Yes the 6:1 blocks can be a pain sometimes, but if you have any weight or if the wife helps, it will sure make it easier to hoist up the dink.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I second the Kato davits. Too bad they cost too much. Not sure about that weight thing. I hoist my big dink (11.5' Achilles RIB) with no problem without the engine. After looking at it recently, I'm impressed with the way it integrates into the coaming with an "L" shaped bracket. Also that way someone (maybe not them, might be that way from Beneteau) put angle braces from the top pushpit rail down to the bottom of the sugar-scoop.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Before you decide check out Ocean Marine. I think they have the best davits going.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

I recommend the Kato's. Pricey but good quality and excellent customer service.

I have a Garhauer motor hoist and it works very well, was very good value for the monay but seems to be THE piece of stainless on my boat that needs polishing first, not sure if this is due to stainless steel specs.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Kato here. Very happy with them.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Vasco said:


> Before you decide check out Ocean Marine. I think they have the best davits going.


Checked them out...they're expensive too and not well known as Kato or Garhauer.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have Garhauer primarily because they seemed the best value and I like the company, good people...but some of their stuff can look a little clunky. 

Kato makes some really nice stuff and you'll pay for it. 

Its davit, not much to go wrong really, buy the one that makes the most sense to you and how much you're willing to spend, and the correct purchase for the intended dingy and motor (if applicable). 

You may also consider a engine lift depending on the size of your motor, I went with a Forespar unit, its good but they should include more purchase for the price they're charging, I replaced the block to a double on mine it only weighs 80 some #, they advertise it will lift 140#...not with a single block IMO .


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife calls the Kato davits we have "the folding lawn chair" style. But less flimsy looking than some others. I think that about sums it up.

Some day I would love to upgrade to Kato's aluminum box frame davits. They look professional !


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I got a set of St Criox folding davits a few months ago. I don't care much for them. At the time I thought the folding would be controlablen, not loose all the time. But they really are just flopping. Going to have to make a change to them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I want these one day. The second picture from the left is mounted on exactly my boat model.

Kato Marine

I have these, with a cross bar and supports attached to the pushpit. They have been rock solid so far.

Kato Marine


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Garhauer here. I have the 6:1 and its a joy using them. Quality is good...service cannot be beat. Thety threw in an extra brace and cross piece on mine.

Their stuff impress me so much I bought my radar pole from them also. It comes with a detachable (2 pins) engine hoist which you can rig up on the pole in 30 seconds and dont have to have it there all the time. 6:1 purchase also makes lifting the engine an putting it on the rail a cinch when we go for long distance cruises or in the ocean.

Again the service cannot be beat and they will customize for your particular boat.

Dave


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

In choosing davits, you need to think about worst case scenarios. The davits discussed here all seem ok (with the exception of the Kingston which are way too flimsy) but how will they deal with following seas that lift your dinghy and toss it to one side or the other. It happens. In weather like that, your probably best with the dinghy inboard but sometimes it's just a rough following sea and the weather isn't that bad. I suspect that conditions like I've described will bend all of the choices given (Forespars seems the strongest, most reinforced of the 3).

I would encourage you to check out Atkins and Hoyle Atkins and Hoyle Ltd. - #1 Dinghy and Tender Solutions. They aren't cheap but are extremely robust and well made. These are what we have on Mandolin and we are very satisfied. I added a couple of cross braces so I could install a solar panel or 2. They have handled conditions I described very well. I have seen others end up twisted from the cross forces of the waves in a following sea.

Tod


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad...the trick is to tie the dinghy tight so it is really part of the boat. Ours doesnt swing or move at all once in place. We utilize a couple of ratcheting web straps over the dingy and stern rails with the dinghy held snug against a couple of small fenders.

It doesnt move and doesnt sqeek even in the most robust conditions.

Course in a real blow or for safetys sake we put the engine on the rail mount and hoist the dingy on the foredeck and/or deflate it.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I have Garhauer and second chef2sail's post.


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

I paid $500 to have davits put on my 27 catalina (so my boat would be long enough to meet the minimum requirement for the slip I was renting) from the local fabricator in the marina. You might check that out.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

n0w0rries said:


> I paid $500 to have davits put on my 27 catalina (so my boat would be long enough to meet the minimum requirement for the slip I was renting) from the local fabricator in the marina. You might check that out.


I life in Florida...home of "the hustle"...no local fabricator is willing to do the work for less than what I've seen prefabbed.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Chef: I also tighten down on the dinghy, keeping her tight to the boat with control lines and spring lines. It's a virtual spider web! Just noting that there are great forces at work and you should not underestimate the need for robust davits. 

Tod


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Gladrags1 said:


> Chef: I also tighten down on the dinghy, keeping her tight to the boat with control lines and spring lines. It's a virtual spider web! Just noting that there are great forces at work and you should not underestimate the need for robust davits.
> 
> Tod


In anything that rough, the dink is going on the foredack lashed down.


----------

